# Fuji or Scott



## rbadger28

I am knew to the road bike world. Have a few years MTB experience. I will try to cut to the chase. After extensive research and many rides I am between a Scott CR-1 bike and a Fuji carbon bike. I will not even list the exact models because i am open to a couple of levels on both sides (in terms of components), but both will have pretty good stuff (105 or higher) and are around 2k - 2500 price point.

The reason for this post is I really like the Scott, but have come across some really good deals at a different bike shop on Fuji. In terms of wheels and components I am finding the comparable fuji for several hundred less (almost 500), and the shop is throwing in some other incentives like cash back to be used in the store.

If the bikes truly were apples and apples, the fuji would be a no brainer due to the savings I am talking about. BUT, the guys i am working with on the Scott stuff are telling me these bikes are not even in the same ball park...that the Scott is a far superior carbon frame and that especially with me being a bigger guy, looking for stiffness, it isn't even close.

Anybody out there that can give me their thoughts on this, it is appreciated as I am trying to pull the trigger this weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## Mdeth1313

nothing wrong w/ a fuji, but I dont think they're giving you a line of BS either. Scott has been on the cutting edge as far as pushing strength and weight. 

You'll probably get a higher spec'd bike w/ a fuji- not sure the frame matches up though.

My comparison would be I was riding a cr1 sl for the past 4 years (an 06). At the time it was one of the lightest frames going. Right after I got it, the addict came out. I just switched to an 09 addict sl-- the frame weighs 810g in a size M (54). To get to that weight and reliability in a frame I'd have to go with a parlee costing 3900 for frame and fork or a guru photon ($4900) and I'm not sure about their reliability. As it is, I got mine on closeout for much less than 2000 (frameset- I build up my own bikes from there).


----------



## TucsonMTB

I am kind of a cheapskate myself, but was offered an amazing deal on an Addict R4 last year by my hands down favorite bike shop and haven't been sorry even looking at all the really cool competition at higher prices. Scott frames are really that nice, in my opinion.

That said, the bike shop itself is really important, so factor that in.

Also, consider how long you intend to keep the bike. The current crop of Scott bikes are incredible and not likely to eclipsed soon by other manufacturers or even their own slightly more aerodynamic model due next year. If you want something you will like for a long time, the superior Scott frame making technology might be worth the price.

However, ultimately it is *your* decision. Yeah, with what I have experienced the Scott would be worth the cost difference *to me*. But, that's not too important in the grand scheme of things. 










Mine with a set of Neuvation wheels and a more comfortable saddle, but otherwise stock. It has yet a different set of wheels now but the basic bike needs nothing to make it an absolute joy to ride.


----------



## rbadger28

Guys I really appreciate your feedback. it truly is helpful. Should I be looking at the addict instead of the CR1? I can pick up an addict R3 for about the same price as the CR1 Elite I am looking at. I cant really afford to spend more than that on either bike. Obviously the Elite has better wheels and compenents, but is the Addict that much better?


----------



## TucsonMTB

rbadger28 said:


> Should I be looking at the addict instead of the CR1? I can pick up an addict R3 for about the same price as the CR1 Elite I am looking at . . . Obviously the Elite has better wheels and components, but is the Addict that much better?


Last year, I would have said the Addict frame was enough better to be compelling. But, this year, the CR1 is using the same manufacturing process for the main triangle and has a removable derailleur hanger. So, with it's much nicer wheels and SRAM Rival group, the CR1 Elite would be my choice.

One of my riding acquaintances with a big budget bought a CR1 to add to his stable and really liked it. Also, as a new road rider, you will probably appreciate the more upright geometry of the CR1 compared to the Addict.

I think your instinct to go with the CR1 Elite is good. Go for it. :thumbsup:

Edited to add: And, let us know how it goes. We will be watching for riding impressions and hopefully a picture or two.


----------



## TucsonMTB

By the way, I just looked at the Fuji web site. Although I don't know what model you are comparing with the Scott bikes, what I saw seemed a little heavy according to their specs, at least compared with a Scott. That would suggest they are using the older carbon tube joining method that Scott pioneered some time ago. It's still a great way to build bikes but doesn't result in the high stiffness at a given weight that Scott currently achieves in both the 2010 CR1 and the Addict since introduction. Admittedly, Fuji does have some very nice colors . . . 

Edited to add: The Fuji top of the line stuff appears to use a similar molding process with air bladders, so they have the potential to match Scott in the weight department. Like Scott, it appears that the cutting edge technology is initially limited to the top of their line. In a year or two, they may give Scott more of a run for the money in their more affordable offerings.

Bike technology is currently so good, you really can't go wrong with either, presuming Fuji stands behind their products as well as Scott and the dealers are as good. Once you get it, just relax and enjoy the ride no matter which you choose. :thumbsup:


----------



## rbadger28

Thanks all for your feedback. You really helped in making my decision. Headed to LBS today to order my 2011 CR1 Elite. I really like the color of the Team and would probably be happy with the 105 set, but i think the wheels are totally worth the upgrade.


----------



## TucsonMTB

rbadger28 said:


> Thanks all for your feedback. You really helped in making my decision. Headed to LBS today to order my 2011 CR1 Elite. I really like the color of the Team and would probably be happy with the 105 set, but i think *the wheels are totally worth the upgrade*.


*+1* My 2009 Addict R4 came with heavier Ksyrium Equipe wheels, but otherwise about the same equipment, including the excellent SRAM Rival group that your CR1 Elite will have. Luckily, a new set of Ksyrium Elites showed up on Craig's List.


----------



## wassler

I have a CR1 elite.. and i love it. quite comortable and plenty stiff and responsive 

cheers,

Wassler


----------



## rbadger28

*got it*

My 2011 cr1 elite came in earlier this week. took it for a couple rides so far and i am really happy. more to come....


----------



## TucsonMTB

rbadger28 said:


> My 2011 cr1 elite came in earlier this week. took it for a couple rides so far and i am really happy. more to come....


Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## Terex

Didn't see this earlier - I totally agree with advice from Tucson and your selection. I had an '06 CR1 SL that I loved, broke it, replaced with a '09 Addict R3 - which I love even more. From what I've read, the new CR1 is a great bike.

I also have a '09 Parlee Z4 and I like my Addict much better in terms of performance. The Parlee is beautiful (blue badge with SRAM Force and Reynolds Assaults), but I prefer riding the Scott.

BTW, I got the Parlee frame for half price. :thumbsup:


----------



## FeydR

Love my CR1 Team... 

But +1 on the wheels. That was the first thing I upgraded!

Enjoy the ride.


----------

